
Ask HN: What happens if you run out of option pool? - forthispurpose
What happens if the company runs out of option pool?
======
cimmanom
If you can’t hire without offering equity, then you create a new one, which
means that either someone gives up a chunk of equity or you dilute everyone’s.
Also, often eventually some of the options revert as people leave either
before all their options vest or without purchasing their options.

